# Hallo Thar Emos



## Ruckus (Aug 22, 2009)

Just joined, nice to be here amongst you lot, I like the atmosphere here. According to the MBTI test Im an INTP, Im also a member of an INTP forum, but find INTPs to be a bit too monotonous, lacking in subjectivity and disconnected from their feelings. So, I thought I would give you guys a try, seeing as I identify a lot with the idealist INFP profile as well.

:crazy:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Ruckus and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Ruckus. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Heya. Welcome to Personality Cafe. *


----------



## Ruckus (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks Viktoria, btw, I think your name is spelt wrong, it should be ''Victoria'' not ''Viktoria'' C.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Oh, yes, i see what your saying. However, in an attempt to be unique, I always spell it with a K. It just looks cooler, you see. roud:*


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome to the cafe Ruckus, hope you'll like it here!


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

What's all the ruckus? Can I have your golden fiddle, sir?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Ruckus (Aug 22, 2009)

Viktoria said:


> *Oh, yes, i see what your saying. However, in an attempt to be unique, I always spell it with a K. It just looks cooler, you see. roud:*


I C :crazy:



SummoningDark said:


> Welcome to the cafe Ruckus, hope you'll like it here!


A fellow INTP, thanks for the welcome.



moon said:


> What's all the ruckus? Can I have your golden fiddle, sir?


Its just me, and no, you may not have my fiddle ma'am. How rude to even ask to play with a mans fiddle:shocked:



skycloud86 said:


> *Welcome to the forum :happy:*


another INTP, thanks :crazy:


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

But sharing = caring :frustrating:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I like feeler INTPs the best. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> Thanks Viktoria, btw, I think your name is spelt wrong, it should be ''Victoria'' not ''Viktoria'' C.


How is spelling Viktoria with a K wrong?


----------



## Ruckus (Aug 22, 2009)

I was actually looking for an INFP forum, this was one of the sites that popped up on the first search page, without actually looking into it, I assumed it was an INFP forum...hence the ''Hallo thar emos' title for this thread :blushed::crazy:'



moon said:


> But sharing = caring :frustrating:


awww, here have my fiddle, just give it back when your done ok!


----------



## Ruckus (Aug 22, 2009)

Mikbert said:


> How is spelling Viktoria with a K wrong?


Ooh, look, a scientist...


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

What's all the Ruckus? Oh, it's just you. :mellow:


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

res said:


> what's all the ruckus? Oh, it's just you. :mellow:


copy cat!!


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

moon said:


> copy cat!!


What are you going to do about it? I didn't see a patent so I just dived right in.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Res said:


> What are you going to do about it? I didn't see a patent so I just dived right in.


Can't think of your own silly things to say, gotta steal mine. Lack of creativity. I gotcha.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum man. ;D


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome, welcome, welcome... Yeah.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

moon said:


> Can't think of your own silly things to say, gotta steal mine. Lack of creativity. I gotcha.


I actually thought of it before I read your reply but I guess I can't directly prove that if you want evidence.

Plus I'm feeling more P today, so what the hell, I don't give a damn.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Res said:


> I actually thought of it before I read your reply but I guess I can't directly prove that if you want evidence.
> 
> Plus I'm feeling more P today, so what the hell, I don't give a damn.


 why so mean today.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

moon said:


> why so mean today.


I'm not mean, you're just too sensitive.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Res said:


> I'm not mean, you're just too sensitive.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

moon said:


> Speak for yourself.


I am, and it shows. Like now.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Guys, keep it out of this dude's welcome thread? >.>


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

No!

Resiloveyou


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

WolfStar said:


> Guys, keep it out of this dude's welcome thread? >.>


You're really helping things here. In fact, if my facts are straight, I'd be willing to bet you're adding onto it. Fascinating!


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Cafe, Ruckus!


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome, fellow INTP.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Ruckus said:


> Just joined, nice to be here amongst you lot, I like the atmosphere here. According to the MBTI test Im an INTP, Im also a member of an INTP forum, but find INTPs to be a bit too monotonous, lacking in subjectivity and disconnected from their feelings. So, I thought I would give you guys a try, seeing as I identify a lot with the idealist INFP profile as well.
> 
> :crazy:


Greetings Ruckus! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. Its nice to have more smart INTP's joining.roud:


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi ruckus, welcome to personality cafe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm not an emo, you are! :crying:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome

kitty for you


----------



## Ruckus (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes everyone :wink:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)




----------

